# Посоветуйте баян



## People (3 Ноя 2011)

Подыскиваю себе баян. Нужен многотембровый готово-выборный инструмент. Главное требование-масса инструмента. Другими словами нужен не тяжелый инструмент. 
Играю в ансамбле народных инструментов, играю соло (для этого и нужна выборка). Кроме этого очень часто приходится играть стоя (аккомпанирую вокалистам, играю под фонограмму). Да, тут как минимум надо два разных инструмента-один профессиональный, другой легкий эстрадный. Но к сожалению денег на два баяна нет. Может кто подскажет модель полегче массой с диапазоном не 64, а 56-58, с ломанной декой. Сейчас на Юпитере играю. От его таскания спина отваливается. Готов потратить 300-350 тыс руб.


----------



## bayanistka (3 Ноя 2011)

Что значит "не тяжёлый" ? На какой предельно допустимый вес Вы рассчитываете? Многотембровый с выбором... Уменьшенный диапазон конечно поможет, но проблему может и не решить. Обратитесь к Юрию (zet10). У него в магазине что-то " по вкусу "выбрать сможете. И цены у них приемлемые,


----------



## mbb1967 (4 Ноя 2011)

СРОЧНО! ПРОДАЕТСЯ!! Инструмент абсолютно новый! Концертный,мастеровой, готово-выборный баян "МИР". Работа тульских мастеров.
Аккорд цельнопланочный, 4-х голосный.
Правая клавиатура - 15 регистров, 6 подбородков

Вес - 11,5 кг

Цена - ДОГОВОРНАЯ!


Контактная информация: Россия, Республика Татарстан, г. Казань.
Миронов Борис Борисович

Тел: +7 9173 99 77 42 (моб.)
Тел/Факс: (843) 279 10 40 
e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (14 Ноя 2011)

Уникальное предложение соответствует вашим требованиям баян готово-выборный 9,5кг. PIERMARIA пешите договоримся [email protected]


----------



## spawellness (2 Дек 2011)

Пришлите информацию по баяну PIERMARIA
[email protected]


----------



## BudnikYurij (29 Фев 2012)

И мне [email protected]


----------

